# Your Favorite Shandong Province (China) Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Feicheng*









http://www.fctpk.cn/upload/2013/12/1016617804.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/imgad/pic/item/6159252dd42a2834869494c251b5c9ea14cebfcd.jpg









http://bbs.china-shufajia.com/thread-475850-1-1.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yanzhou*









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com...0190126/d72a905392124881b6f02d2663e7156d.jpeg









http://www.yanzhouren.org/upload/12-09/28/1348819559.jpg









http://www.yzxxg.cn/attachment/editor/201204/1333681261yki4b.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiaozhou*









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/0a0a28381f30e924ac7552ba4c086e061c95f76e.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1905746685









http://imgs.focus.cn/upload/qd/7051/a_70504233.jpg









http://p2.ifengimg.com/a/2019_04/0382972dd6e59fe_size95_w1080_h667.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tengzhou*









http://img.mp.itc.cn/q_mini,c_zoom,w_640/upload/20170803/5487c4b0a1d94019820c39a54fd63a58_th.jpg









https://ss0.baidu.com/6LVYsjip0QIZ8...cw.com.cn/upload/201411/20141124110622575.jpg









http://www.tzfcw.com.cn/upload/201702/20170213111943644.jpg









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3153202282











http://n.sinaimg.cn/sinacn/w2048h1536/20180128/c710-fyqzcxh5346591.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jining*









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3439346724









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3757690593









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3757690593









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3513811945









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_602a79290102wbwp.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_724d06850102wds1.html









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/imgad/pic/item/8694a4c27d1ed21bed70fecda66eddc451da3f59.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guangrao*









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180121/ff05ae482944499dbaa550d90d20b909.jpeg









https://bbs.qn.img-space.com/g1/M00/03/AD/Cg-4rFZV8LqIeP32AAJXXsD5BTQAANsJwI11kEAAld2389.jpg









https://bbs.qn.img-space.com/g1/M00/03/AD/Cg-4q1ZV8LyIBeGeAAJ5BLAtXZEAANsJwI9H6YAAnkc529.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lanling*









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3840864498









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3840864498









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3840864498


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Junan*









by Baidu









by Baidu









by Baidu









https://v.qq.com/x/page/o0540nqgn1n.html









https://v.qq.com/x/page/o0540nqgn1n.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhangqiu*









http://bbs.iqilu.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=14978908&page=1









http://bbs.iqilu.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=14979235&ordertype=2









http://img3.iqilu.com/data/attachment/forum/201509/22/150850f2sl2dp6pl0i1ii0.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that a shopping mall?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Jinan* (my mother's hometown)

 
Spring City Square, Jinan by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zibo*






















































by 刻骨铭心


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Dongying*









by 031116LG









by 东营PARK


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Impressive! Seems there are way many more big Chinese cities with skyscrapers never heard about then we could ever imagine!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Weifang*









https://graph.baidu.com/resource/1163f48988ce7637d542d01569111373.jpg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180224/13e96db827824380815b8d27767ca98d.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180724/fbe0db0671f349c5894af8c103f8b736.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Weihai*









by chinafreehacker, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingdao*









by 骆驼的眼睛


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zaozhuang*









by zaozhuangsd









https://wx1.sinaimg.cn/large/005XRRvVly4gueqwzbyx4j60u00gw0vf02.jpg









by zaozhuangsd


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xihai'an (Huangdao)*









https://ss2.meipian.me/users/32179242/a815470d2eadaaa842706b33ec6d8cb4.jpg









https://ss2.meipian.me/users/32179242/adc22bdf9208e1b281b9368c8b9bc0ce.jpg









https://ss2.meipian.me/users/40572359/601a0fbeb5764b578e0e956afa9b0796.jpeg









https://imgsa.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/3bc76a600c3387447f64c5175b0fd9f9d62aa018.jpg









http://photo.tuchong.com/1113288/f/1088164565.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wendeng*









http://p8.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20201006/d4dc1a4677e84556b4354363548e8aa9.jpeg









https://imagepphcloud.thepaper.cn/pph/image/140/798/549.jpg









https://imagepphcloud.thepaper.cn/pph/image/140/251/438.jpg









https://imagepphcloud.thepaper.cn/pph/image/140/251/454.jpg









http://p0.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20201006/b9dc57b7665f46f89ae26e93ac161254.jpeg


----------

